# ABHC 2017 (UK) - 26th-27th August



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jun 30, 2017)

Taking place in Welwyn Garden City. Registration is open.

WCA (Sign ups)- https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/ABHC2017
UKCA (Payment and Info)- http://www.ukca.org/competitions/upcoming-competitions/abhc-2017


----------



## Rubix Cubix (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm going to this one, should be able to get a Square-1 average with an easier cut off than at London


----------



## DJ4Y (Jul 18, 2017)

Coming!


----------



## shadowslice e (Jul 18, 2017)

Damn I'm in malaysia...

oh well


----------



## Jor27 (Aug 6, 2017)

Struggling to sort travel from Cambridge area, anyone coming from same direction able to give a lift? 

Thanks


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 9, 2017)

Please add me to clock!


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 9, 2017)

mark49152 said:


> Please add me to clock!



Done!


----------



## Rubix Cubix (Aug 9, 2017)

Can I be added to one handed please.


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 9, 2017)

Mollerz said:


> Done!


Thanks! Can't find a thread for Guildford Open - can you please add me to clock there as well? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Aug 9, 2017)

mark49152 said:


> Thanks! Can't find a thread for Guildford Open - can you please add me to clock there as well? Thanks in advance.


I'd make a thread for that too, but I'm not sure if I'm going, don't want to make a thread for a comp I'm not going to.

I only realized registration was open _after _all the places were full. Do you know if there's a chance of there being more spots open @Mollerz ? Or is the current competitor limit concrete? (For Guildford)


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 10, 2017)

mark49152 said:


> Thanks! Can't find a thread for Guildford Open - can you please add me to clock there as well? Thanks in advance.



Added, if you want faster responses your best bet is to email the organising team!



Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> I'd make a thread for that too, but I'm not sure if I'm going, don't want to make a thread for a comp I'm not going to.
> 
> I only realized registration was open _after _all the places were full. Do you know if there's a chance of there being more spots open @Mollerz ? Or is the current competitor limit concrete? (For Guildford)



You're more than welcome to add a thread if you wish. But a lot of the organisers barely browse speedsolving but we pretty frequently check emails. You're currently 15th on the waitlist so I'd say it's pretty unlikely you'll be able to come, the competitor limit is fixed I'm afraid.



Rubix Cubix said:


> Can I be added to one handed please.



Done


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Aug 19, 2017)

Selling! If you find any of this stuff cheaper somewhere else (+Incl Shipping), I'll lower the price.

*3x3 speedcubes:*
-Mini FangShi ShuangRen (54.6mm) - *£2.00*
(Black, My sticker scheme, well broken in. No Box.)

-Unidentified Old YJ/Moyu 3x3 - *£1.00*
(White, Like-New. Can't identify it, maybe you can. No box.)

*2x2 speedcubes:*
-DaYan Zhanchi (50mm) Original Plastic - *£22.00*
(Black, My sticker scheme, Former main- well broken in)

-Moyu WeiPo - *£7.00*
(Black, My sticker scheme, Former main- well broken in)

-Cyclone Boys Sculpted FeiHu - *£3.50*
(Stickerless, Like-new)

*Big cubes:*
-Yuxin Blue 4x4 (60mm) - *£7.50*
(Black, My sticker scheme, Former main- well broken in)

-Yuxin 5x5 - *£9.00*
(Black, My sticker scheme, Former main- well broken in)

-QiYi WuShuang 5x5 - *£12.00*
(Black, My sticker scheme, Former main- well broken in)

-Yuxin Red 6x6 (with Yuxin 5x5 Springs) - *£15.00*
(Black, My sticker scheme, Former main- well broken in)

-Shengshou 8x8 - *£34.00*
(Black, solved a buch of times)

*Minxes:*
-DaYan Megaminx - *£7.00*
(Black, Former main- decently broken in)

-MF8 Gigaminx - *£19.00*
(Black, Like-New)

*Other fun stuff:*
-Mefferts Venus Pillow 3x3 - *£4.00*
(Like-New)

-Rubiks Void Cube - *£1.00*
(Solved a bunch of times)

-Stickerless Transparent YJ YuLong 3x3 - *50p*
(Kind of broken in. Missing Washers.)

-LanLan Maze Cube - *50p*
(Like-New)

-Z 2x2x3 Cuboid - *£1.00*
(Solved a bunch of times)


----------



## Rubix Cubix (Aug 21, 2017)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Selling! If you find any of this stuff cheaper somewhere else (+Incl Shipping), I'll lower the price.
> 
> *3x3 speedcubes:*
> -Mini FangShi ShuangRen (54.6mm) - *£2.00*
> ...



I might take that 6x6 off your hands, will try it when I get there


----------



## lejitcuber (Aug 22, 2017)

Also selling some stuff:
-Yan3M £17 (Black n35 4x2)
-Yan3M £15 (Black n35 4x2, two torpedos detatched, can be superglued back)
-Moyu Aosu £7 (Black, restickered)
-Cong's design skewb £4 (White)
-Shengshou mini 7x7 £10 (White)
-Cubic Moyu Aofu £15 (White, 1 hand cut sticker)
-Yuhu £2 (Stickerless)
-Moyu Mag Pyra £5 (White)
-2 Qiyi pyras £3 each (Black and Stickerless)
-LanLan gear Mastermorphix £18 (Black, 1 center cap missing)
-Moyu Weichuang M £25 (White, n35 4x2)


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Aug 22, 2017)

lejitcuber said:


> Also selling some stuff


Interested in buying one of the Pyras. I'll give 'em a try before I decide which one.


----------



## Camilo Chapman (Aug 25, 2017)

Hello everyone,
I won't be competing at the competition but I will be selling all of my old cubes if anyone is interested.
Here is a link to an image of the cubes

Heres a list of prices:

speedstacks timer gen 2 - £8
speedstacks stackmat (for gen 2) - £3
*OR timer and mat together for £10*
QiYi WuHua 6x6 stickerless - £5
shengshou legend 3x3 (2 of them) - £1 each
shengshou 2x2 mirror blocks Gold - £1.50
Shengshou 4 layer pyra (not completely solved) - £2.50
Shengshou kilominx Black - £2.50
Moyu Weipo Black - £2.50
Dayan 2x2 w/ magnets (but not very good) - £3
homemade square-2 (made from MF8 square-1) - £5
WuQue 4x4 black - £4.50
QiYi 5x5 black - £4.50
Moyu Aosu - £3.50
Moyu Pyra V1 black (Very Good) - £5
Valk 3 W/ magnets (homemade) - £10
Moyu Weichuang 5x5 stickerless - £5
Weilong GTS black - £3
Kung Fu Cangfeng 4x4 stickerless - £2
Moyu windmill cube - £2.50
shengshou pyramorphix (unsolved) - £2
mini dayan zhanchi (pops every solve) - £1.50
QiYi Skewb black - £3.50
White Floppy cube - £1.50
generic clock (one clock face out of place) - £1
BRAND NEW Qiyi Qiming pyra stickerless - £5
BRAND NEW Qiyi Qiming pyra black (Damaged package) - £5
wuhua 6x6 black (one center piece missing) - £3.50
Cubicle stickers for Wuque 4x4 (only Red, Orange, green and white) - 50p per colour
several cube stands - 40p each
clear plastic cube box - £1
BRAND NEW shengshou master kilominx - £12
Moyu Pyra V1 - £2
BRAND NEW KungFu cangfeng
BRAND NEW Moyu Square-1 white - £4
BRAND NEW Qiyi Qiming pyraminx black - £4
BRAND NEW* Mojue M3 3x3 White (package slightly damaged) - £4
BRAND NEW Shengshou kilominx black - £4

*I'm writing more

Prices may be negotiable 

if you want to reserve any please PM me*


----------



## Camilo Chapman (Aug 25, 2017)

X-man galaxy magaminx sculpted - £8.50
BRAND NEW Shengshou Kilominx white (3 of them) - £4 each
BRAND NEW moyu weipo 2x2 (2 of them) black - £4.20 each or £7.70 for 2
BRAND NEW Mf2s 2x2 stickerless (4 of them) - £4 each or £7.50 for 2
BRAND NEW moyu square-1 white - £4 each
BRAND NEW shengshou legend 3x3 (2 of them) - £1.50 each
BRAND NEW Kungfu Quinghong 3x3 (2 of them) £3.50 each
QiYi square 1 stickerless (unsolved) - £5
BRAND NEW shengshou square 1 (3 of them) black - £1.50 each
BRAND NEW* Weilong GTS V1 (box slightly open) white - £4
Moyu magnetic pyra White - £5
QiYi Qiming pyraminx stickerless (CORNER CAP MISSING) - £1.50
BRAND NEW QiYi WuQue 4x4 black - £8
BRAND NEW Mojue M3 3x3 stickerless - £5

*EDIT: WHEN YOU BUY THREE CUBES YOU GET A CUBESTAND FREE*


----------



## Camilo Chapman (Aug 25, 2017)

Also I have a brand new moyu 13x13 if anyone is interested. I'm probably gonna sell it for around £150.


----------



## Rubix Cubix (Aug 25, 2017)

Camilo Chapman said:


> X-man galaxy magaminx sculpted - £8.50
> BRAND NEW Shengshou Kilominx white (3 of them) - £4 each
> BRAND NEW moyu weipo 2x2 (2 of them) black - £4.20 each or £7.70 for 2
> BRAND NEW Mf2s 2x2 stickerless (4 of them) - £4 each or £7.50 for 2
> ...



Man that's a lot of stuff you're selling, must've taken you a while to build up all that collection. I'm sure I'll come by and have a browse, maybe get the megaminx and /or kilominx.


----------



## Ollie (Aug 27, 2017)

Nice 3x3x3 NR! I hope the reactions were suitably matched


----------



## Rubix Cubix (Aug 27, 2017)

Thanks to all the organisers, Great comp, great weather and great results (for me anyway). Congrats to everyone on their national records as well


----------

